# [SOLVED] Keyboard not functioning correctly



## jcvamp (Aug 2, 2006)

I have an HP Pavilion dv7 laptop, running Windows 7. For a few days, the keyboard has been suddenly reacting as though the control key is pressed. Today, I spilled a little bit of water on the keyboard, which I quickly wiped up, and the t, y, o, p, [ and ] keys have stopped working.

I tried booting to safe mode to find out if it was a problem with Windows, but when I try to access the start up menu the cursor keys stop working and enter just stops anything from happening at all. At the moment, pressing F8, escape, or delete on the HP screen that appears instead of the POST screen, goes to the Windows Recovery Menu. Again, the cursor keys don't work, and pressing enter stops anything from happening at all. I, instead, allowed the timer to run down so it ran the Windows Recovery itself, but it made no difference to the problem.

I am currently using a USB keyboard to type this. I've tried accessing the start up menu using this keyboard and it reacts the same as the built in keyboard (cursor keys and enter don't work, F8, escape and delete goes to the Windows Recovery Menu).

I tried uninstalling the keyboard driver so that it would be installed afresh the next time I booted up. That made no difference either.

Any ideas?


----------



## cl-scott (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: Keyboard not functioning correctly*

Sounds like your keyboard is defective, and you'll need to replace that. However, with liquid damage added into the equation, do not be surprised if the problems extend beyond just the keyboard.


----------



## lalo 123 (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: Keyboard not functioning correctly*

chances are that cl-scott is right but there is a small chance that your ctrl key is locked, try pressing both control keys simultaneously. also try pressing both start keys simultaneously and do the same with the alt keys, shift keys and enter keys, i use photoshop and my keyboard always acts up because it lock certain keys, usually the ctrl and alt keys


----------



## jcvamp (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Keyboard not functioning correctly*

I checked the control, alt, and shift keys together; no difference. I have sourced a replacement keyboard on Amazon, and was going to fit it myself, but I can't find instructions for my exact model of laptop. I tried my best to remove they keyboard myself, but couldn't manage. I'm going to see how much it costs to have it repaired.


----------



## lalo 123 (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: Keyboard not functioning correctly*

On some laptops you need to disassemble from the bottom first, and also look for trims that just pull off around the keyboard


----------



## jcvamp (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Keyboard not functioning correctly*

I did start at the bottom. I found that something inside was still attached; couldn't find a screw for it, so I decided it would be best to just put it back together.


----------



## lalo 123 (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: Keyboard not functioning correctly*

I will try to find you instuctions assuming u haven't tried that


----------



## jcvamp (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Keyboard not functioning correctly*



lalo 123 said:


> I will try to find you instuctions assuming u haven't tried that


I appreciate that, though I'm not sure if you can fine them for my exact model. I think it's a dv7-6050ea. 

Thanks.


----------



## lalo 123 (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: Keyboard not functioning correctly*

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself. this link seems like the only one, pay special attention around 3:20, this is one with beats audio, but they maybe similar enough for you to figure it out


----------



## nork (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Keyboard not functioning correctly*

Just a guess here but sometimes when i have a problem i uninstall the last item of software i had installed and the problem goes away.

Again, just a guess, but i think either its a hardware issue where you are going to have to return the laptop or some software program that you installed is causing the problem, especially if its something you downloaded from a torrent site. Or it could be some software you downloaded from a well known site. Some software is just poorly made.

hope you find the problem without having to do an rma.


----------



## jcvamp (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Keyboard not functioning correctly*

I ended up taking my laptop to a repair shop. Apparently, the whole top panel would need to come off. They said they couldn't source the part. I've contacted HP, and I'm going to see what they say.

If it turns out they can't replace or fix it, I'm going to have to find a better external keyboard (with brightness and volume keys) to use on top of my laptop.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Keyboard not functioning correctly*

this a service manual for the laptop. http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c02842278.pdf

here is one site that sells keyboards for your model
HP Pavilion dv7-6050ea Keyboard | HP Pavilion dv7-6050ea Laptop Keyboard


----------



## jcvamp (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Keyboard not functioning correctly*

Thanks, but the keyboard is incorporated into the top of the case. The model number I provided may not be accurate. The product number of my computer is LC734EA#ABU.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Keyboard not functioning correctly*

their should be a sticker on bottom of case or on bottom left of keyboard for the model number.


----------



## jcvamp (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Keyboard not functioning correctly*

The sticker is missing. The man at the repair shop looked for it too. HP give you software that has the serial number and product number. I typed it into their site, and it gives a long list of DV7 laptops. I think the model number I gave you was based on me trying to figure it out earlier, and finding a laptop that looked like mine.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Keyboard not functioning correctly*

i come up with dv7- 6052ea from a google search but get same manual.

i haven't seen a keyboard intagrated into the top cover before.


----------



## jcvamp (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Keyboard not functioning correctly*

I went onto the HP site and went to register the laptop as a product. Based on the product number, it comes up as a HP Pavilion dv7-6052ea Entertainment Notebook PC. I can only assume this must be correct. I don't know if the repair shop managed to get the correct details, but I could email them to check. It might be that they have guessed.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Keyboard not functioning correctly*

if you look at the manual and compair it to your laptop do they have the same 2 screws for the keyboard?


----------



## jcvamp (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Keyboard not functioning correctly*

I'll have to take a look. Thanks for your help so far.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Keyboard not functioning correctly*

your welcome


----------



## jcvamp (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Keyboard not functioning correctly*

It has the two keyboard screws shown in the manual.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Keyboard not functioning correctly*

then i beleave it is not intagrated into the top cover.


----------



## jcvamp (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Keyboard not functioning correctly*

Maybe the guy at the shop is incompetent... I'm going to see if I can go through part of the removal process, and I'll buy a replacement keyboard myself.

I really appreciate your help.


----------



## jcvamp (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Keyboard not functioning correctly*

I undid the two screws, tried pushing the screwdrive into each of the screw holes, but couldn't get the keyboard to disengage. When I looked into the slot where the optical drive goes (one of the screws also releases the drive), I saw that the keyboard appears to be attached by plastic tabs that are melted to keep it in place.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Keyboard not functioning correctly*

ok see if this video helps

How to replace a keyboard on a HP Pavilion DV7 - YouTube


----------



## jcvamp (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Keyboard not functioning correctly*

It's a different model. Mine doesn't have the split at the top.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Keyboard not functioning correctly*

this is another one
HP DV7 HDD / MEMORY / WLAN / Keyboard Replacement - YouTube


----------



## jcvamp (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Keyboard not functioning correctly*

That looks more like it. The keyboard removal is the same as in the manual. I can try again, but it didn't want to budge.


----------



## jcvamp (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Keyboard not functioning correctly*

I tried again. Still won't budge.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Keyboard not functioning correctly*

sounds like their is another screw somewhere, but manual shows 2 and video show just 1. i am running out of idea's


----------



## jcvamp (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Keyboard not functioning correctly*

I appreciate your help. It's still possible that it's attached in the way the repair shop man said.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Keyboard not functioning correctly*

it is possible. my girlfriend has a dv-7 not sure of the series will check tonight might be like yours.


----------



## jcvamp (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Keyboard not functioning correctly*

Thanks.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Keyboard not functioning correctly*

hers is like yours no split in top case. just did not have the time to see how hers comes off. hope sunday i get a chance


----------



## jcvamp (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Keyboard not functioning correctly*

Did you give it a try?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Keyboard not functioning correctly*

I have new keyboard coming. Should be here tuesday. Didn't get a chance to look at it


----------



## jcvamp (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Keyboard not functioning correctly*

Oh okay.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Keyboard not functioning correctly*

ok took keyboard out. remove the 2 screws- find something smaller than the screws (i used an allen wrench) put in top screw hole and push with some force. should see keyboard bulge outwords. once the top releases face laptop up and use hands to unsnap the rest from top plate. then turn keyboard over torwards you and release the zif connector. mine was black. be careful easy to break. it pulls up.


----------



## Tagnix (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Keyboard not functioning correctly*

You must clean all the water inside your keyboard. You must open it from back. It have happened with me too


----------



## jcvamp (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Keyboard not functioning correctly*

Got the keyboard out using an Allen key just as you did. Thanks so much. I'm going to reseat the ribbon connector, see if that works, if not, I'll order a new keyboard.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Keyboard not functioning correctly*

That's great. Well if need new keyboard at least they are not that expensive.


----------



## jcvamp (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Keyboard not functioning correctly*

I'm just trying to find one. I need it in UK format. The part number is 639396-031.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Keyboard not functioning correctly*

here is one you can check out HP Pavilion DV7-6000 Series Laptop Keyboard UK Layout Keyboard [HP Pavilion DV7-6000 Series] - £27.50


----------



## jcvamp (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Keyboard not functioning correctly*

All sorted. Sorry for not getting back to you sooner. Thanks.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

That's great, your welcome


----------

